# Geneva Convention for Med Techs



## medic2ic (30 Mar 2005)

As I can remember, Med Techs (Reserve and Reg Force) are protected under the Geneva Convention in a theatre of war. (Correct me if I'm wrong) I know my section commander had her Geneva Convention "papers" or whatever it was, I think it was a card of some sort. Why hasn't this been done in the past five years or so? I have never been briefed on it, or gotten any paperwork from it. I am a reservist, so that could explain it right there. But I would think this is a pretty important document to have as a medic. Can anyone give me any insite into this? Has anyone gotten any info on this in the past few years? 

Let me know please, I'm quite curious.


----------



## Armymedic (30 Mar 2005)

I'll assume the reserve force does not put as much emphasis on this.

Your Geneva Convention Card is to be given and renewed every 5 yrs as per you CF ID Card. It is very similar, but obviously it has a red cross on it. We cannot deploy overseas without it.

And nonmedical members of a med unit have them too, as well as amb drivers over here in theatre.

If you are doing a component change in the next yr, wait until your in the regs.


----------



## medic2ic (30 Mar 2005)

Excellent. As I am considering a CT within a year, I'll wait out until then.


----------



## Cliffy433 (6 Apr 2005)

CFAO 26-13

Some MP Ident Sects are reticent to issue it... I only have one because I went overseas.  After that, it's easy to keep it current.  Ident Sects are more reticent to let any form of ID expire.


----------



## medicineman (6 Apr 2005)

Back in the mid 80's when I was a Reserve Cas Aide (yes that long ago), we learned all about the GC and such in our trades training.  But, as we weren't active, we didn't get to have the GC ID card - only if we were on a Class B/C call out or on a deployment.  Come to think about it, we didn't even have real ID Cards at that time - a little green piece of card without even a photo on it.  I do find it a little disturbing though that you don't learn much about the Geneva Convention - a basic premise is that little "Please Don't Shoot Me" card with the red cross on it to identify that you are indeed considered to be protected personnel.

MM


----------



## PRL ER NO (6 Apr 2005)

I just rec'd my GC, Geneva Convention, card.  I rec'd it as part of the CFHS PRL.
The ID Sec in London told me that only regular force or pers going on posting get GC cards.


FYI


----------



## old medic (6 Apr 2005)

I think the various conventions are something all medical staff should be well versed in.

For future reference, here are links to the four conventions and the two protocols:

1st Convention
Geneva Convention for the Amelioration of the Condition of the Wounded and Sick
in Armed Forces in the Field
http://www.unhchr.ch/html/menu3/b/q_genev1.htm

2nd Convention
Geneva Convention for the Amelioration of the Condition of Wounded, Sick and Shipwrecked
Members of Armed Forces at Sea
http://www.unhchr.ch/html/menu3/b/q_genev2.htm

3rd Convention
Geneva Convention relative to the Treatment of Prisoners of War
http://www.unhchr.ch/html/menu3/b/91.htm

4th Convention
Geneva Convention relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War
http://www.unhchr.ch/html/menu3/b/92.htm

Protocol Additional to the Geneva Conventions of 12 August 1949, 
and relating to the Protection of Victims of International Armed Conflicts (Protocol 1)
http://www.unhchr.ch/html/menu3/b/93.htm

Protocol Additional to the Geneva Conventions of 12 August 1949, 
and Relating to the Protection of Victims of Non-International Armed Conflicts (Protocol II)
http://www.unhchr.ch/html/menu3/b/94.htm


----------



## Fraser.g (6 Apr 2005)

If you are a member of a medical unit that has been told that you are not entitiled to a GCC then I would quote the following 

CFAO 26-13 -- GENEVA CONVENTION IDENTIFICATION CARDS AND CERTIFICATES -- MEMBERS OF THE CANADIAN FORCES



PURPOSE
1.     This order prescribes the policy for issue, control and withdrawal of
Geneva Convention Identification Cards and Certificates.
2.     The purpose of this identification procedure is to provide a means of
positively identifying those members of the Canadian Forces who are
entitled to special protection by the Geneva Convention.

GENERAL
3.     Members of the Canadian Forces Medical Services (CFMS), Canadian
Forces Dental Services (CFDS) and Chaplain Services are entitled to special
protection under the "Geneva Convention for the Amelioration of the
Condition of the Wounded and Sick in Armed Forces in the Field, 12 August
1949" (Wounded Convention) and the "Geneva Convention for Amelioration of
the Condition of the Wounded, Sick and Shipwrecked Members of Armed Forces
at Sea, 12 August 1949" (Maritime Convention). To ensure they enjoy this
protection, they must carry a Geneva Convention Identification Card, form
CF 281, issued in accordance with Section 1 of this order.
4.     Members posted to CFMS or CFDS units or establishments on shore who
are not members of the CFMS, CFDS or Chaplain Services are entitled to
special protection under the Wounded Convention while so posted. To ensure
they enjoy this protection, they must carry a Geneva Convention
Identification Card, form CF 281, issued in accordance with Section 1 of
this order.
5.     Members posted to hospital ships who are not members of the CFMS, CFDS
or Chaplain Services are entitled to special protection under the Maritime
Convention while so posted. To ensure they enjoy this protection, they must
carry a Geneva Convention Identification Card, form CF 281, issued in
accordance with Section 1 of this order.
6.     First aid attendants, litter bearers, and drivers of ambulances and
vehicles bearing the Red Cross who are not either members of the CFMS, CFDS
or Chaplain Services or posted to CFMS or CFDS units are considered to be
persons engaged in auxiliary medical duties. Such members, while so
employed, are entitled to special protection under the Wounded Convention.
To ensure they enjoy this protection, they must carry a temporary
certificate of identification (see Annex A) issued in accordance with
Section 2 of this order.

SECTION 1 -- GENEVA CONVENTION IDENTIFICATION CARD
ISSUE AND REISSUE
7.     Form CF 281 shall be issued to Regular and Reserve Force:
     a.   officers on enrolment in or transfer to the CFMS, CFDS or
          Chaplain Services;

     b.   members of the CFMS or CFDS on completion of recruit training or
          on transfer to the CFMS or CFDS; and

     c.   members identified at paragraphs 4 and 5, while so posted.

8.     Form CF 281 shall be reissued when:

     a.   a change of the individual's status occurs, eg, promotion,
          marriage, legal change of name;

     b.   the physical appearance of an individual is considerably altered;

     c.   the form CF 281 has deteriorated or been lost; or

     d.   the form CF 281 has expired.

9.     The expiry date of a form CF 281 shall be five years from the date of
issue and this expiry date shall be indicated on the form

I think this is pretty clear. ALL members are entitled to the GCC if they are employed within a medical unit.

GF


----------



## medic2ic (7 Apr 2005)

well don't that beat all.... hmmm.... so I guess this means that our local Ident Sec's should get a move on and start pumping out the CF 281's.

I'll have to bring this up next time i'm at the armoury.

Thanks.


----------



## Brad Sallows (7 Apr 2005)

Unless there is now something contrary, the photo for a GC Card can be the same one taken for your photo ID.  It's simple enough to do both at the same time.


----------



## Armymedic (7 Apr 2005)

medic2ic said:
			
		

> well don't that beat all.... hmmm.... so I guess this means that our local Ident Sec's should get a move on and start pumping out the CF 281's.



CF281?
I carry a NDI 20 and NDI 21....


----------



## medic2ic (7 Apr 2005)

Well "CF 281" was the form number that was stated in the CFAO that was copied/pasted onto this thread... thats where I got it from... easy mistake.

thanks for the correction.


----------



## Fraser.g (8 Apr 2005)

What can I say, It is what is written in the CFAOs

GF


----------



## Gunner98 (10 Apr 2005)

Clarification - always better than disagreement

Form CF281 is a GENEVA CONVENTION-- 1949 TEMPORARY CERTIFICATE OF IDENTIFICATION

IAW CFAO it applies to:

- Members posted to hospital ships who are not members of the CFMS, CFDS
or Chaplain Services are entitled to special protection under the Maritime
Convention while so posted. To ensure they enjoy this protection, they must
carry a Geneva Convention Identification Card, form CF 281, issued in
accordance with Section 1 of this order.

- First aid attendants, litter bearers, and drivers of ambulances and
vehicles bearing the Red Cross who are not either members of the CFMS, CFDS
or Chaplain Services or posted to CFMS or CFDS units are considered to be
persons engaged in auxiliary medical duties. Such members, while so
employed, are entitled to special protection under the Wounded Convention.
To ensure they enjoy this protection, they must carry a temporary
certificate of identification (see Annex A) issued in accordance with
Section 2 of this order.


----------

